# Indentations?!



## Ddrahos02 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi please help me figure out what this or if it is just a anomaly. Over thanksgiving break I had to leave my fish behind in my college dorm room with a Tetra gel feeder block,(WHICH I will NEVER use again!!). It ended up not releasing any food and just made my water murky. But anyways all but one of my 4 guppies survived and my panda cory however now there is a almost yellowish brown indent on my surviving guppy. Running from about mid head to back fin. He is constantly rubbing that side off on the leaves of one of my plants and even on the hard gravel. Is this something I should be concerned of or even something I should remove him from the tank and medicate for or am I just over reacting here? Please help, my girlfriend and I love these little guys and I don’t want to see this one die or my panda cory die too.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

usually rubbing indicates parasites.If possible get a picture so we can see what it is.I would treat the whole tank,not just one fish.An antiparisitic will help.


----------



## Ddrahos02 (Nov 18, 2010)

Its not the best pick and I can't get another.







[/url][/IMG]
But if you can see the line right above his stomach area it almost follows the front curve of his stomach but that is the line i am talking about. After looking at him closer I noticed another smaller line on his other side, not as deep or as long and its not as brown/yellow either. If this doesnt help at all I guess I will just have to wait and see what happens...


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Whеn fish ѕtаrt rubbing themselves οn decorations οr thе gravel, thеу аrе telling уου thаt thеrе іѕ еіthеr something wrοng wіth thе water quality οr thеу hаνе parasites.

I wουld first dο a 40% water change аnd see іf thаt slows hіm down аnу. Dο another 25% change two days later аnd another 25% two days аftеr thаt. Thеn gο tο thе regular weekly change routine. Yου need tο bе doing 25-30% water changes еνеrу week tο keep thе water quality gοοd аnd reduce thе build-up οf ammonia (whісh іѕ thе lіkеlу culprit), nitrites аnd nitrates. All three οf thеѕе chemicals аrе toxic tο уουr fish. Water changes аrе thе single mοѕt іmрοrtаnt thing уου саn dο tο keep уουr fish healthy аnd hарру.

Many times parasites gеt іntο thе fish’s body аnd cause pain οr itching. Sοmе wіll attach themselves tο thе gills tοο.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Go to Petsmart and see if they have a product from Tetra called parasite guard. The last fish I had flashing, I did one treatment with that stuff and he was better. It's safe for the whole tank.

Also, it would be good to post your water quality parameters if you have a test kit.


----------

